# Taking care of the delivery people



## Ronni (Dec 12, 2018)

Over the Christmas season my daughter gets SO many packages delivered.  She shops almost exclusively online for Christmas...with three little ones at home, she really doesn't have the time or the inclination to go out. Ever since she started having kids she's done most of her Christmas shopping online, and her husband also orders many things for co-workers, employees etc., so there are deliveries every single day!!!  She started this yearly tradition several years ago.  I love it!!!


----------

